# Where around NAS for Reds and Specks mid June



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Where around NAS can I fish from boat for reds and specs around the P'cola NAS? I will be on vacation there June 22 through June 30


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

grass flats in the bayou or by Sherman cove


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*Anyu size to them?*

Any size to the reds and specs in late June around NAS?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you're gonna be on vacation on NAS Pensacola there is no need to even take the boat out because you can get them from shore around trout point. But as far as boating around NAS its not an option really because you have to stay back 500 feet due to the buoys. I would suggest taking the boat out of sherman and doing a short motor over to the jetties in the pass for redfish and as far as trout go around NAS go towards the back gate (trout point) and fish top waters in the morning to the right of the fence. Shoot me a message and I'll be glad to show you around the area there


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks that would be great, we are gonna fish the Massachusettes a few days and we were hoping to get into some reds and specs in the evening close to Sherman cove. I am mooring the boat there


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Same boat*



Kenn said:


> Thanks that would be great, we are gonna fish the Massachusettes a few days and we were hoping to get into some reds and specs in the evening close to Sherman cove. I am mooring the boat there


 We are going down in Mid June, Anyone ever rented a boat from the MWR? Is it feasible to fish from a pontoon boat in the bay? I was thinking about fishing the Jetty over at Fort Pickens? Any help I would appreciate


----------



## danm281 (Mar 27, 2013)

wmac62 said:


> We are going down in Mid June, Anyone ever rented a boat from the MWR? Is it feasible to fish from a pontoon boat in the bay? I was thinking about fishing the Jetty over at Fort Pickens? Any help I would appreciate


I also plan on doing that they let you rent pontoon boats and I think they have a center console fishing boat. I plan on renting something with my wife but I have no idea what I am doing because I have only fished from the piers


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

wmac62 said:


> We are going down in Mid June, Anyone ever rented a boat from the MWR? Is it feasible to fish from a pontoon boat in the bay? I was thinking about fishing the Jetty over at Fort Pickens? Any help I would appreciate


if the wind isn't too fierce a pontoon is definitely doable in the bay and anywhere along the forth Pickens beach is decent fishing


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks*

I have completed a recon through a Topo map of the bay, Fort Pickens around the Jetty looked pretty good. How is the boat traffic on weekdays? I have a pontoon locked down for Thursday and Friday. Is it feasible to fish in and around the bridge? any other suggestions. Thanks Guys


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

danm281 said:


> I also plan on doing that they let you rent pontoon boats and I think they have a center console fishing boat. I plan on renting something with my wife but I have no idea what I am doing because I have only fished from the piers


Make sure you have a Boater Safety Course Card!!!


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

Hey thanks, Looking forward to some salt water fishing!!!


----------

